# Dunking babies underwater?



## HarlaHorse

To me, I'm not too keen on it, but I know alot of people do it to their bubbas. My MIL told my mum that she used to dunk her kids underwater from their very first swim, so I mean, from they were newborns! She'd blow in their face so they'd take a deep breath then dunk their faces under. I'm so scared that shes going to dunk Lacey underwater since she has a pool in her backyard and I'm going there for Christmas and it'll be hot by then, she'll only be about 3 months old. I'm thinking of just saying 'one of my friends dunks her bubs face underwater, I think its mean,' because she doesn't know that I know that she told my mum, so maybe that will stop her, but nothing I've said has stopped her before. I know a lot of babies that have been dunked underwater and absoloutly hate the water. If she dunked my baby girl underwater while I was there I'm not sure what I'd say, it'd freak me out. I'd probably say 'thats mean! Don't do that!' or something, but I don't count on her to listen and all her family will be there, I don't want anyone to back her up. I HATE being around OH's family, I'm sure he'd have something to say, but I'm just hoping that if it comes down to it he actually holds his ground! Argh I'm stressing over nothing as usual!

What do you guys think about dunking bubbies underwater though? :shrug:


----------



## Lucy22

I've never heard of that, that sounds absolutely craaaaazy! :saywhat:
Surely that can't be good for the lungs? Plus it would put stress on the heart from the shock?
Seriously, do people actually do that?
I'd never let someone dunk my baby underwater, anyway. She can learn to swim when she's older like Elena. 
Is it necessary for something? First I heard of this! :flower:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Yea is there any reason behind it!!!???? Seems totally ridiculous if there isn't a damn good one!!!


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

we learnt about this in college :)
there is no harm in putting baby under water. there lungs seem to have some way of stopping them from choking on the water or breathing it in. we had to watch a video on it...but I fell asleep :haha: so I don't remember how it works all I know is it is safe and people use it to help prevent drowning apparently...
you blow on the babys face so they take a deep breath then dunk them under the water.
can't say il be doing it but it is okay to do. some babys are fine with it and others hate it.
:)
xx


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

XxXsusieqXxX said:


> we learnt about this in college :)
> there is no harm in putting baby under water. there lungs seem to have some way of stopping them from choking on the water or breathing it in. we had to watch a video on it...but I fell asleep :haha: so I don't remember how it works all I know is it is safe and people use it to help prevent drowning apparently...
> you blow on the babys face so they take a deep breath then dunk them under the water.
> can't say il be doing it but it is okay to do. some babys are fine with it and others hate it.
> :)
> xx

Yea I guess it makes sense, but unless you plan on leaving your baby unattended in the water i don't think it's too necessary???
I guess you never know!


----------



## TwilightAgain

I don't think its harmful.....anyone seen Three Men and a Baby? They dunk Mary under the water to take a photograph :haha:

I can't see it being too pleasant mind. I don't particularly like putting my head under water in a swimming pool so I can't see babies being too happy about it - but I don't think its harmful, only for a second though.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I don't think its too harmful, I have heard a few horror stories but its more that I don't think it could be too fun for the bubba. I think it'd be aweful for a baby to be dunked underwater! I don't see the point at all. All me and my siblings know how to swim fine and our mum never dunked our heads underwater. I'm going to be so angry if she dunks Lacey underwater! At least Lacey will know who to hate!


----------



## emyandpotato

I know it isn't the same but when I was about 6 I was in a little blow up boat in France with my dad and he thought it'd be an amazing idea to push me over the edge into the sea as a surprise to make me less scared of the water (I wasn't scared of the sea and could swim well but didn't really feel like falling out of a boat in to waves). Needless to say I was incredibly annoyed and wouldn't go back in the water for days. Some people have stupid theories.


----------



## HarlaHorse

emyandpotato said:


> I know it isn't the same but when I was about 6 I was in a little blow up boat in France with my dad and he thought it'd be an amazing idea to push me over the edge into the sea as a surprise to make me less scared of the water (I wasn't scared of the sea and could swim well but didn't really feel like falling out of a boat in to waves). Needless to say I was incredibly annoyed and wouldn't go back in the water for days. Some people have stupid theories.

Well, my mum took my little brother to baby swimming lessons when he was a little baby, a few months or something and the instructor used to dunk their heads underwater all the time and several of the babies used to scream their lungs out when they were put anywhere near the water because it turned them off and gave them a fear of water in general so I understand what your saying.

I feel my job is to keep my baby safe, I don't believe she'll feel safe in my arms if I dunk her head underwater, it would break trust.


----------



## lilosmum

It is safe to do there are like aqua baby sessions that you can take babies to where it is done in a safe professional situation. My mum wanted me to take Lily but the idea of putting my little girl underwater like that wasn't to appealing to me. But as it is Lily loves the water, loves going swimming and cries when I get her out of the bath.


----------



## birdiex

It's not cruel or mean, it just depends how it's done. We're going to do this with LO from a very young age - IMO, it's so important for little children to be able to swim or at least to be able to float on the water so that they can call for help if they fell in, or got somewhere where he or she weren't supposed to be! :)

Edited to add video!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqRzdtcJvco


----------



## Lucy22

birdiex said:


> It's not cruel or mean, it just depends how it's done. We're going to do this with LO from a very young age - IMO, it's so important for little children to be able to swim or at least to be able to float on the water so that they can call for help if they fell in, or got somewhere where he or she weren't supposed to be! :)

I totally agree with you about LO's needing to know how to swim, we've had Laney in lessons since she was 3 :thumbup:
Do you really think its essential to do it with a baby though?
I mean, I know accidents happen, but if it were to happen, no one would be there to blow in LO's face so they'd take a deep breath, so they'd breathe in the water anyway?
I don't think a baby would have the sense to hold their breath?
I don't know, I've never heard of this but it does sound a bit strange to me :wacko:


----------



## Lucy22

I have to say, I just almost had a heart attack watching that video! :haha:


----------



## birdiex

Babies have a natural reflex to hold their breath when submerged - it's what's stopped them from gasping amniotic fluid or water during a waterbirth. I'm not sure how it works but they won't breathe underwater, so it's safe! I think it's important because if they're learning from birth, their reflex is strongest and the earlier they start, the more confident they'll be in water, kwim? :) xx

ETA: Also, one of the biggest reasons babies or young children drown is that they panic. If they're used to it and can save themselves then they won't panic, and therefore have a much bigger chance of survival x


----------



## Chrissy7411

birdiex said:


> It's not cruel or mean, it just depends how it's done. We're going to do this with LO from a very young age - IMO, it's so important for little children to be able to swim or at least to be able to float on the water so that they can call for help if they fell in, or got somewhere where he or she weren't supposed to be! :)




birdiex said:


> Babies have a natural reflex to hold their breath when submerged - it's what's stopped them from gasping amniotic fluid or water during a waterbirth. I'm not sure how it works but they won't breathe underwater, so it's safe! I think it's important because if they're learning from birth, their reflex is strongest and the earlier they start, the more confident they'll be in water, kwim? :) xx
> 
> ETA: Also, one of the biggest reasons babies or young children drown is that they panic. If they're used to it and can save themselves then they won't panic, and therefore have a much bigger chance of survival x

I agree! ;) I want to take LO to baby swimming classes things lol. Not yet but eventually. I wouldn't let someone who isn't a professional do it though and I would be pissed if my MIL or ANYONE else did it without asking. He already likes the water too, which is a plus. He LOVES the bath and Hates when I take him out. :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

HarlaHorse said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I know it isn't the same but when I was about 6 I was in a little blow up boat in France with my dad and he thought it'd be an amazing idea to push me over the edge into the sea as a surprise to make me less scared of the water (I wasn't scared of the sea and could swim well but didn't really feel like falling out of a boat in to waves). Needless to say I was incredibly annoyed and wouldn't go back in the water for days. Some people have stupid theories.
> 
> Well, my mum took my little brother to baby swimming lessons when he was a little baby, a few months or something and the instructor used to dunk their heads underwater all the time and several of the babies used to scream their lungs out when they were put anywhere near the water because it turned them off and gave them a fear of water in general so I understand what your saying.
> 
> I feel my job is to keep my baby safe, I don't believe she'll feel safe in my arms if I dunk her head underwater, it would break trust.Click to expand...

I agree completely. It's unnecessary and they'll get used to the water in their own time without the trauma. I imagine it'd be very scary for a tiny baby.


----------



## Burchy314

I didn't really read throughout this, more like skimmed so sorry if I am repeating something.

Your not supposed to dunk babies underwater until they are at least 6 months old as far as I know. There is no harm, but I personally don't and wont do it.


----------



## xSarahM

Like everyone has said, they can hold their breath, they do it naturally when their faces go underwater. That being said, I can't think of any situation where I would want to put my childs face underwater?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I almost drown when I was 8 because my brother who's 2 years younger was holding me under the water (he had a life vest on and I didn't) I've grown up on the water, from June til September we'd be at the lake or river all the time. Before this happened I loved putting my head under water, holding my breath, all of that... My mom never dunked my head, I just started doing it for fun when I was about a year and a half because I thought it was funny. So IMO I think it's not needed.. If a kid is going to like the water and dunking their head they will, if not then they won't ykwim? 
I'm so scared of water now and I'll go under water but not like I used to so i'm gonna show azaria when he gets older that I dunk my head and laugh etc so he can see it as a good thing and not scary, but I'm not going to make him dunk.. I remember my cousin dunking me in pools or the lake and I'd start crying!!!

If anyone tried dunking him next summer or something when I was just getting him used to the lake I'd be pissed!! This is why I'm gonna make sure he's a total mommas boy!! :haha:


----------



## ShanBearr_19

I dont like the sound of it
I know babies can breathe under water because of being in the womb but that only lasts for so long as they get used to normal oxygen
if it was me id feel the exsact same as you are i think its mean and shouldnt be allowed; they should learn these things whne theyre ready and understand it abit more xxx


----------



## birdiex

Each to their own I suppose, I feel like keeping my baby safe involves teaching them to be safe and swim/float to save themselves as early as possible is a part of that. You never know, you might be out and your LO takes a run, trips and ends up in a deep duck-pool when you were feeding the ducks. All it takes is a second for that to happen, and when he or she panics, it makes it so much more likely that they'll inhale water and cause problems.

I feel like it's keeping my baby safe to teach them these things, and I don't think I'm being mean by doing it! :shrug:


----------



## mandyselinger

With our son, we started putting him underwater with his first swimming lessons which began when we was 4-5 months old. There isn't any harm done to the baby, just don't hold them under (obviously). The sooner you start doing this, the easy it will be in the long run because they baby will get used to the sensation of being underwater. Swimming instructors would not recommend if it wasn't safe for the baby...and my son was a premie and it was still safe! I find now that he is 4 years old...he isn't scared of the water and will be under on his own and was been doing this for since he was atleast 18 months old.


----------



## SabrinaB

i was dunked underwater my first time swimming, i was 6 months old. i apparently liked it :haha: when my dad told me this story i thought it was so mean he did this to me! but i ended up being a really good swimmer :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

I actually did this with Arianna the other day, you blow in their face so they breathe in then you dunk them quickly. 

She loved it. She came up, squealed and smiled, lol. Crazy baby.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I don't think it's mean :blush: idk if I made it sound like that, I just know me personally- I never got dunked when I was little and started doing it myself. You always see little kids who you even just put in water lots to play and who like it that they'll put their faces in the water themselves- I did atleast. :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna constantly sticks her face in water. We went to this little "splash pad" thats basically a concrete pad with a bunch of little fountains and whatnot for little kids to play in and she kept sticking her face in the water when it would shoot up and squeal, smile, then do it again.

I think she just really likes water.


----------



## birdiex

I suppose Skye, even if he or she did do it themselves I'd be worried then that I hadn't showed them how to do it safely, kwim? Plus, doing it with baby is an activity, going swimming, so it's the bonding as well. I feel like if they're going to do it, I'd rather have full control and show them how to do it :) Just my opinion though :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

I've never done that to Connor... Wouldn't feel right tbh :/


----------



## oOskittlesOo

birdiex said:


> I suppose Skye, even if he or she did do it themselves I'd be worried then that I hadn't showed them how to do it safely, kwim? Plus, doing it with baby is an activity, going swimming, so it's the bonding as well. I feel like if they're going to do it, I'd rather have full control and show them how to do it :) Just my opinion though :flower:

Lol I understand that 100% :) my aunt used to do it to the twins so I see both sides :hugs: I do know I won't be letting azaria around the water without a life jacket on though so I think that's probably why I don't worry about drowning. If I didnt have the expierence with almost drowning I might have a different view on it iykwim? I just know I hated getting dunked and i'd rather teach him to swim like I did and not scare him I guess...


----------



## birdiex

Skyebo said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I suppose Skye, even if he or she did do it themselves I'd be worried then that I hadn't showed them how to do it safely, kwim? Plus, doing it with baby is an activity, going swimming, so it's the bonding as well. I feel like if they're going to do it, I'd rather have full control and show them how to do it :) Just my opinion though :flower:
> 
> Lol I understand that 100% :) my aunt used to do it to the twins so I see both sides :hugs: I do know I won't be letting azaria around the water without a life jacket on though so I think that's probably why I don't worry about drowning. If I didnt have the expierence with almost drowning I might have a different view on it iykwim? I just know I hated getting dunked and i'd rather teach him to swim like I did and not scare him I guess...Click to expand...

Yeah I see why as well - I think that it's the trust between baby and parent that stops them from being so scared, especially in the videos ect :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

birdiex said:


> Yeah I see why as well - I think that it's the trust between baby and parent that stops them from being so scared, especially in the videos ect :flower:

:thumbup: I agree!! My aunt that did it to my twin cousins thought since her daughter didn't mind the twins wouldn't either. Turns on one loved it, the one freaked out screaming and crying trying to get away, after that she didn't do it again :haha: but both the boys can swim and love going under water now.


----------



## Lucy22

I don't think its mean :thumbup:
Anyone doing it is obviously doing it with the benefits in mind :flower:
I've researched it a little bit today and I won't be doing it..
She'll come to the pool with me and Laney as often as possible but I won't be putting her head under the water till she's old enough to understand what's going on :D


----------



## calliebaby

I taught swim lessons for 13 years and it is perfectly fine. The only concern is causing an ear infection if they are dunked to much, since their Eustachian tube isn't angled yet. I do it with my 8 month old and he loves it! You just blow gently in their face and go under. He is far from traumatized.:thumbup:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Guys, guys. :flower: I'm not saying theres anything wrong with it, anyone who thinks its the right thing to do, thats fine. It obviously has benefits, pros and cons I suppose. I wouldn't judge anyone who did it to their child, but I personally, don't want it done to my baby and I think my MIL should respect that Lacey is mine and just because she did it to her kids, it doesn't hurt them and they turned out fine, doesn't mean she has to dunk Lacey's head under! I personally just don't think it's completely neccessary, like I wasn't dunked, I'm a good swimmer, always have been and have always loved water. :thumbup:


----------



## birdiex

HarlaHorse said:


> Guys, guys. :flower: I'm not saying theres anything wrong with it, anyone who thinks its the right thing to do, thats fine. It obviously has benefits, pros and cons I suppose. I wouldn't judge anyone who did it to their child, but I personally, don't want it done to my baby and I think my MIL should respect that Lacey is mine and just because she did it to her kids, it doesn't hurt them and they turned out fine, doesn't mean she has to dunk Lacey's head under! I personally just don't think it's completely neccessary, like I wasn't dunked, I'm a good swimmer, always have been and have always loved water. :thumbup:

A MIL doing it is totally different to the trust between parent and child, I wouldn't condone that whatsoever!


----------



## kittycat18

They do this at baby swimming lessons where I am :flow:


----------



## HarlaHorse

kittycat18 said:


> They do this at baby swimming lessons where I am :flow:

I'm pretty sure different instructors do it to bubbas over here too, but I don't think its completely neccessary. :flow:


----------



## kittycat18

I think it's really interesting. They have a swim group I was thinking of taking Lucia too. It's further up north though but you go to 12 beginners lessons with your LO and then once she finishes all the lessons, they will do a session where she is ducked underwater and we are able to get professional photographs taken of us swimming under the water and cuddling. I have looked through their brochure and I just think it would be a wonderful experience for us both! :D


----------



## jc_catt

I just read through the first 2 pages of comments, and I am now so confused of my 
opinion on this :/ I don't like the way it sounds at all... but I would love to prevent 
accidents... I don't have a pool though... and OH has an above ground pool... so idk
if it's worth it... I'm so confused :wacko:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

jc_catt said:


> I just read through the first 2 pages of comments, and I am now so confused of my
> opinion on this :/ I don't like the way it sounds at all... but I would love to prevent
> accidents... I don't have a pool though... and OH has an above ground pool... so idk
> if it's worth it... I'm so confused :wacko:

Definitely not necissary.. Unless LO will be around a pool or any other kind of water without a life vest then don't worry about it.. Some people do it, others don't.. My mom didn't do it to any of us and we're all fine, my cousins had it done to them and one hated it and was scared of the water after the other loved it. So it's really just if you like the idea of it or are gonna do swim lessons.. Lol.


----------



## princess_vix

Ryan loves being dunked...i did it by complete accident at first when he jumped in i fell and he went under he came up and loved it..he now purposely shoves his face under and jumps right in to go under..

He was unconfident at first in the pool although loved water was uncomfident of being let go but since going underneath he will let me let him go on his own and actually swims by himself and refuses to let me hold him.

personal opinions though x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Im a childcare practitioner and it's done for water confidence.
Up until 6months theres a valve on the lungs that auto closes when they go underwater
so they wont drown but dont blow in your babies face.. Theres no need :|
xoxo


----------



## princess_vix

Agreed no need to blow on the childs face...they do it automatically as a reflex.
Doing it from a young age can help confidence when older xx


----------



## snowangel187

When it comes to anything concerning my daughter, I let all family my mom mother in law etc know that it's my baby and it's my rules, if they want to be part of my baby's life they'll respect my rules and way of raising my kid. I also told them while preggers that I didn't want advice unless it was asked for.. ;)


----------



## HarlaHorse

snowangel187 said:


> When it comes to anything concerning my daughter, I let all family my mom mother in law etc know that it's my baby and it's my rules, if they want to be part of my baby's life they'll respect my rules and way of raising my kid. I also told them while preggers that I didn't want advice unless it was asked for.. ;)

I wish I could state my opinion like that to my MIL, but shes too stubborn and its not worth starting drama. I'm just going to have to see how it goes, argh!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

No one can raise your baby but you and your OH. Your baby. Your rules!
I know what you mean tho, ive got visions of me having my baby and my MIL coming into yhe delivery room and taking over!!
Just be clear what you want. They cant really argue. Cause its nothing to do with them :)


----------



## HarlaHorse

Nade..Tadpole said:


> No one can raise your baby but you and your OH. Your baby. Your rules!
> I know what you mean tho, ive got visions of me having my baby and my MIL coming into yhe delivery room and taking over!!
> Just be clear what you want. They cant really argue. Cause its nothing to do with them :)

OMG! Me too! I'm planning on telling the nurses who I want in there and NOT under ANY circumstances to let anyone else in the delivery room except OH and my mum. I can see it now, argh!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

HarlaHorse said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> No one can raise your baby but you and your OH. Your baby. Your rules!
> I know what you mean tho, ive got visions of me having my baby and my MIL coming into yhe delivery room and taking over!!
> Just be clear what you want. They cant really argue. Cause its nothing to do with them :)
> 
> OMG! Me too! I'm planning on telling the nurses who I want in there and NOT under ANY circumstances to let anyone else in the delivery room except OH and my mum. I can see it now, argh!Click to expand...

Im exactly the same. In the UK youre only really allowed 2 people in with you.
But had a crazy dream that she snuck in dressed as a midwife and stole my baby!!
Ive got to find somewhere to live and she's trying to get me to give her my baby.
Im going to post a thread explaining cz i think shes crazy!! Xo


----------



## HarlaHorse

Nade..Tadpole said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> No one can raise your baby but you and your OH. Your baby. Your rules!
> I know what you mean tho, ive got visions of me having my baby and my MIL coming into yhe delivery room and taking over!!
> Just be clear what you want. They cant really argue. Cause its nothing to do with them :)
> 
> OMG! Me too! I'm planning on telling the nurses who I want in there and NOT under ANY circumstances to let anyone else in the delivery room except OH and my mum. I can see it now, argh!Click to expand...
> 
> Im exactly the same. In the UK youre only really allowed 2 people in with you.
> But had a crazy dream that she snuck in dressed as a midwife and stole my baby!!
> Ive got to find somewhere to live and she's trying to get me to give her my baby.
> Im going to post a thread explaining cz i think shes crazy!! XoClick to expand...

I always have crazy dreams about my MIL as well. I had a dream she was fighting for custody, of course she lost but she wanted custody because she felt she didn't see her enough and I wasn't doing a good job at being a mum, even though I was. I also had a dream that while I was fully naked, in the middle of pushing Lacey's head out, she ran in all excited and the nurses were like 'excuse me we're going to have to ask you to leave' and she refused so I was trying to hint to OH get her OUT! It was such a horrible dream, I hate annoying MIL's :nope:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I'm a student children's nurse and there is nothing harmful about dunking babies undewater. As another poster said it helps enstall water confidence when they realise no harm has come to them.

As for blowing in a babies face it is sometimes done in medical situations i.e. when a baby is struggling to breathe, they are in pain and they hold their breathe you blow in there face to shock them into breathing etc. It shouldn't be done unless there is a need to do it though x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

HarlaHorse said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> No one can raise your baby but you and your OH. Your baby. Your rules!
> I know what you mean tho, ive got visions of me having my baby and my MIL coming into yhe delivery room and taking over!!
> Just be clear what you want. They cant really argue. Cause its nothing to do with them :)
> 
> OMG! Me too! I'm planning on telling the nurses who I want in there and NOT under ANY circumstances to let anyone else in the delivery room except OH and my mum. I can see it now, argh!Click to expand...
> 
> Im exactly the same. In the UK youre only really allowed 2 people in with you.
> But had a crazy dream that she snuck in dressed as a midwife and stole my baby!!
> Ive got to find somewhere to live and she's trying to get me to give her my baby.
> Im going to post a thread explaining cz i think shes crazy!! XoClick to expand...
> 
> I always have crazy dreams about my MIL as well. I had a dream she was fighting for custody, of course she lost but she wanted custody because she felt she didn't see her enough and I wasn't doing a good job at being a mum, even though I was. I also had a dream that while I was fully naked, in the middle of pushing Lacey's head out, she ran in all excited and the nurses were like 'excuse me we're going to have to ask you to leave' and she refused so I was trying to hint to OH get her OUT! It was such a horrible dream, I hate annoying MIL's :nope:Click to expand...

Ive just posted a thread about her. She's unreal!!
I honestly dont know what to say to her... She needs a slap!
Xoxo


----------

